# help with guinea pigs



## davlane (Mar 2, 2011)

hi all got my son 2 new corronet guinea pigs sun 11th 5 wks old feeding on own brought home to new indoor cage food,water,greens ,ect ,my son worried not moved all night i told him just left mom ,new cage will take time to settle,am i right wat shld we do 1st time pig owners


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

leave them to settle til next weekend, everything will be very new to them, lots of new smells, sounds no more mum and litter mates. 

At the weekend get them out for a gentle brush over and reward them with a treat. they'll soon learn you=food and will squeek away every time they hear you. 

do they have a hiding place they can feel secure in?

Guinea pigs will still need daily exercise, do you plan on letting them free range in a room? for 2 piggies the recommended cage size is 4ft x 2ft


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

They'll just be very nervy for a few days, they will need a hide hole so they can hide, and where they feel safe. Don't attempt to handle them yet but do talk to them and offer some fresh veggies [not too many] and they will soon realise that you are the provider of food.


----------



## davlane (Mar 2, 2011)

thank u for information put his mind at rest /yes 4ft/2ft cage and will av run built in garden (secure)x


----------

